# Hotfix Rhinestone Supplier in Texas?



## RhinestoneSource (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello all. I am hoping I can get some help finding a new rhinestone supplier. Preferably in Texas or near Texas. I had a lady I was using, but she seems to be going through something lately and I am just frustrated with being patient. I have lost about $300 on orders due to lost shipments, delayed shipments, etc. She just seems to not be a reliable vendor any longer. She did take 2 days to ship at times, and being out of state, this caused enormous delays. So, that being said, I am looking for a vendor for my smaller orders of stones (I have a bulk supplier) in the range of 10-50 gross. This would be for colors I don't want/need to stock. I like quality stones with smooth bottoms, etc. Does anyone know of a vendor to try that would offer these lower quantities at a decent price? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

You can try threadart.com


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

RhinestoneSource said:


> Hello all. I am hoping I can get some help finding a new rhinestone supplier. Preferably in Texas or near Texas. I had a lady I was using, but she seems to be going through something lately and I am just frustrated with being patient. I have lost about $300 on orders due to lost shipments, delayed shipments, etc. She just seems to not be a reliable vendor any longer. She did take 2 days to ship at times, and being out of state, this caused enormous delays. So, that being said, I am looking for a vendor for my smaller orders of stones (I have a bulk supplier) in the range of 10-50 gross. This would be for colors I don't want/need to stock. I like quality stones with smooth bottoms, etc. Does anyone know of a vendor to try that would offer these lower quantities at a decent price? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I would try Brenda at www.DigitalCuttersPlus.com... SHe's located in the Ft. Worth area.... 

She carries glitter material and other such supplies... 

Kevin


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

You can try Mesa in Fort Worth also. I use theirs for small amounts that I don't want to carry a lot of.
Rhinestones


----------



## RhinestoneSource (Sep 10, 2013)

katruax said:


> I would try Brenda at www.DigitalCuttersPlus.com... SHe's located in the Ft. Worth area....
> 
> She carries glitter material and other such supplies...
> 
> Kevin


She won't answer my request for info. But I am still determined to find someone!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Unique Hotfix in Houston is a good source.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi if you are looking for transfers? contact Best Embroidery and Bling


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

RhinestoneSource said:


> Hello all. I am hoping I can get some help finding a new rhinestone supplier. Preferably in Texas or near Texas. I had a lady I was using, but she seems to be going through something lately and I am just frustrated with being patient. I have lost about $300 on orders due to lost shipments, delayed shipments, etc. She just seems to not be a reliable vendor any longer. She did take 2 days to ship at times, and being out of state, this caused enormous delays. So, that being said, I am looking for a vendor for my smaller orders of stones (I have a bulk supplier) in the range of 10-50 gross. This would be for colors I don't want/need to stock. I like quality stones with smooth bottoms, etc. Does anyone know of a vendor to try that would offer these lower quantities at a decent price? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Forgive me please, Im a hard core old school screener and don't quite get this rhinestone thing, but as of late, I've been seeing a lot of posts about this. I know you are on the net and since you are in Texas, and can't find someone in you area, either you don't have time to sit and look at the computer all afternoon or you have found the only ones in your area. I will look and if I see something obscure, I will pass it on!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm in New Braunfels, TX. I'm working on my website for providing rhinestone machine designs but I'm thinking about being a rhinestone supplier as well. But in the mean time, I have a friend here who has most colors and I can have her sell you some. If interested email me at [email protected]. Let me know what you need and I'll give you pricing.


----------



## debbiew (Dec 9, 2011)

Try skhouston.com


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

sk of Houston sadly has very cheap stones from China that do not have a strong glue backing


----------

